# Visual Basic. Ein absoluter Anfänger möchte es lernen...



## Ingo (14. Juli 2001)

Hallo!
Ich hab noch nie etwas programmiert und jetzt soll ich für jemand ein paar Sachen mit Visual Basic machen. Ich hab jedoch echt keine AHnung davon und deswegen wäre es nett wenn mir jemand eine URL zu einem ausführlichen Tutorial geben könnte, mit mir im ICQ reden könnte oder hier in diesen Thread auf deutsch (bitte nicht in Fachchinesisch) die wichtigsten Begriffe erklären.
Ich muss zum Beispiel irgendwas schreiben, was eine Fehlermeldung bringt, wenn man einen Satz zweimal geschrieben hat. Also keine großartigen Programme, sondern eher so kleinere Sachen...


----------



## Dunsti (14. Juli 2001)

Hi,

das Problem mit zu allgemeinen Fragen ist immer, daß man jetzt hier 10 Seiten (oder mehr) schreiben könnte.
Ich würde Dir vorschlagen, daß Du Dir mal unten auf dieser Seite die einzelnen Links zum Thema Visual Basic anschaust. Dort gibt's Tutorials.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist, daß Du Dir ein gutes Buch kaufst, um erstmal den Einstieg in die Programmierung zu finden.

Wenn Du dann irgendwo konkrete Probleme oder Fragen hast, kannst Du Dich gerne an mich (oder an die Allgemeinheit hier im Board) wenden, und wir werden dann versuchen, auf dieses konkrete Problem eine Lösung zu finden.  

Eine Sache noch: Es gibt neben Visual Basic (VB) auch noch Visual Basic Script (VB-Script) und Visual Basic for Applications (VBA). Diese drei Sprachen bauen zwar auf den gleichen Befehlen auf, sind aber beim Programmieren doch um Einiges unterschiedlich, und auch verschieden schwer zu lernen. Ich hoffe, Du weißt, welche dieser Drei Du einsetzten (lernen) willst.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Ingo (14. Juli 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Dunsti _
> *Eine Sache noch: Es gibt neben Visual Basic (VB) auch noch Visual Basic Script (VB-Script) und Visual Basic for Applications (VBA). Diese drei Sprachen bauen zwar auf den gleichen Befehlen auf, sind aber beim Programmieren doch um Einiges unterschiedlich, und auch verschieden schwer zu lernen. Ich hoffe, Du weißt, welche dieser Drei Du einsetzten (lernen) willst.
> *



Also das was man braucht wenn man bei MS Excel Alt+F11 drückt. Und bei den Tutorials (hab mir die meisten mal angeschaut) werden da irgendwie immer andere Programme beschrieben....


----------



## Alirion (14. Juli 2001)

Das was man aus Excel (und allen anderen Teilen von MS-Office) heraus direkt benutzen kann, ist VBA... VB selber ist um einiges komplexer und teurer (würde sich also keiner kaufen, der keine Ahnung vom Programmieren hat, und da nur mal reinschnuppern will)
Soweit ich weiss, kann man mit VBA auch nur Makros schreiben, keine eigenständigen Programme. Wenn du richtige Programme (*.exe-Dateien) schreiben willst, dann würd ich an deiner Stelle eh mit Pascal oder C++ anfangen, auch wenn das am Anfang ziemlich schwer fällt... Dazu gibts jede Menge kostenlose Compiler (Bloodshed zum Beispiel) und Tutorials im Internet

Regards


----------



## Dunsti (14. Juli 2001)

> Soweit ich weiss, kann man mit VBA auch nur Makros schreiben, keine eigenständigen Programme.



das stimmt. Eigenständige Programme kann man zwar "simulieren" (Excel "unsichtbar" im Hintergrund), aber jeder der das Programm ausführen will braucht dann dazu auch Excel.

Bei VBA kann man (je nach Office-Programm) auf die Elemente dieses Programms zugreifen (z.B. in Excel auf Tabellen oder Felder). In VB muss man diese Elemente selbst programmieren.
Man ist dann zwar flexibler, es ist aber um einiges komplizierter.

Ich hab damals so angefangen: (Beispiel Excel)
Es gibt in Excel einen "Makro-Rekorder", damit kannst Du das was Du machst "aufnehmen", und Dir dann die entsprechenden Befehle im VBA-Editor anschauen.
Mit etwas logischem Denken kannst Du dann diese Befehle erweitern und anpassen.

Hoffe das bringt Dir was.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Ingo (14. Juli 2001)

Und wo finde ich gute (verständliche!) Tutorials zu VBA?


----------



## soldjah00 (21. Juli 2001)

*BUCH!*

Ich hab mir jetz ein Buch durchgelesen zum Thema VB und ich finde es ist sehr (!!!) gut zu verstehen!Vor allem für Anfänger!Es ist das Buch: >>VB 6.0 in 21 Tagen<< Ich denke es wird dir sehr weiterhelfen! (nur VB nicht VBA oder VBScript)


----------



## Ingo (21. Juli 2001)

ja, aber ich brauch jetzt ziemlich dringent irgendwas zu VBA und nichts anderes...


----------



## discoguide24.de (22. Juli 2001)

um vb zu erlernen brauchst du gernell nur das "grundverständnis" zu vb(a) ..meinermeinung nach jedenfalls...
wenn du mal in VB, VB-Script oder sogar QBasic reingeschnuppert hjast... dann kapierst du die grundlegenden sachen wie schleifen...erromsgs und so (do..loop..msgbox...for und son scheiss)... also wenn du das ein bisschen draufhast,...aber vor allem VERSTANDEN HAST,...dann kannst du sogar ziemlich gut , in bezug auf VBA,... mit der "ausführlichen VBA Hilfe" in excel auskommen....

ciao


----------

